

Padded link targets for better mousing - pbnaidu
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1048-padded-link-targets-for-better-mousing

======
iamdave
Was this really worth blogging, or by extension reposting anywhere? Nothing
personal against pbnaidu, but really. If you know two cents about XHTML and
CSS you're probably already doing this out of habit.

